# Kayfun Lite Centre Pin Needed.



## BansheeZA (3/8/14)

Does anyone know where I can find a centre pin for a kayfun lite or have one spare around the house or are willing to make me one?

After modding the one kayfun yesterday I dropped the pin and stepped on it breaking the threaded top part off. Felt like such an idiot and now I'm pleading for some help

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## BansheeZA (6/8/14)

sorry about the bump but i still need one


----------



## Mklops (6/8/14)

Most suppliers will sell you the center post screw... Plus side is that comes with an entire Kayfun spare parts kit!


----------

